# Could not find sensor/Error while configuring display

## Crema83

Rieccomi qui...dopo aver emerso gdesklets ecco il nuovo problema: qualsiasi display faccia partire mi compare la scritta "COULD NOT FIND SENSOR ... " oppure "ERROR WHILE CONFIGURING DISPLAY" !!!

Ho provato a seguire i vari posts in giro per il forum emergendo i sensori che si trovano su portage desklet-psisensors e poi desklet-psiextras ma niente di niente...

Sembra proprio che i sensori installati non vengano neanche presi in considerazione!!!

Qualche idea...???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma su che plugin ti da questo errore?

----------

## Crema83

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma su che plugin ti da questo errore?

 

Sulla shell di gdesklets:

```
gdesklets shell
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai il link da dove l'hai scaricato?

----------

## Crema83

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai il link da dove l'hai scaricato?

 

Ho emerso tutto direttamente da portage...

----------

## luna80

mmm  :Rolling Eyes:  , anche io ho avuto questo problema e a dire il vero non so bene come si sia risolto.

non mi ricordo se ho emerso da portage oppure se ho scaricato le desklets dal sito ufficiale.

caso mai prova a eliminare dal daemon tutti i sensori psi e poi scaricali  da qui (sito ufficiale) e installali dal daemon.

come ti ripeto non so se questo ti aiuterà ma io avevo tentato sia direttamente dal portage che dal sito e non mi ricordo quale delle due versioni per finire andava.

cmq ho un pò di problemi con gdesklets, capita spesso che mi da l'errore che hai scritto quando cerco di usare desklets varie anche se i sensori richiesti averli...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova andare in /usr/share/gdeskelt/Sensor e a lanciarli (cioe' installarli) da utente normale

----------

## Crema83

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova andare in /usr/share/gdeskelt/Sensor e a lanciarli (cioe' installarli) da utente normale

 

Io però non ho ancora capito una cosa: effettivamente quali sono i passi che vanno fatti per far partire una gdesklet???

----------

## luna80

io uso semplicemente 

```
# gdesklets
```

da utente normale

----------

## Crema83

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io uso semplicemente 
> 
> ```
> # gdesklets
> ```
> ...

 

E i vari sensori vengono caricati e installati automaticamente???

----------

## luna80

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   io uso semplicemente 
> 
> ```
> # gdesklets
> ```
> ...

 

con quel comand avvi il demone, poi se è la prima volta che è avviato non ti fa vedere niente, ma puoi installare i vari display e sensori dalla gui.

tutte le successive volte che lo avvii poi lui si ricorda quello che hai impostato la volta precedente.

(io uso fluxbox e ho messo "gdesklets &" nel file startup, così ogni volta che avvii X parte anche gdesklets)

----------

## Crema83

 *Quote:*   

> con quel comand avvi il demone, poi se è la prima volta che è avviato non ti fa vedere niente, ma puoi installare i vari display e sensori dalla gui.
> 
> tutte le successive volte che lo avvii poi lui si ricorda quello che hai impostato la volta precedente.
> 
> (io uso fluxbox e ho messo "gdesklets &" nel file startup, così ogni volta che avvii X parte anche gdesklets)

 

Il problema mio è che nonostante installi i vari display non mi fa vedere comunque niente...    :Crying or Very sad:  [/quote]

----------

## luna80

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   con quel comand avvi il demone, poi se è la prima volta che è avviato non ti fa vedere niente, ma puoi installare i vari display e sensori dalla gui.
> 
> tutte le successive volte che lo avvii poi lui si ricorda quello che hai impostato la volta precedente.
> 
> (io uso fluxbox e ho messo "gdesklets &" nel file startup, così ogni volta che avvii X parte anche gdesklets) 
> ...

 [/quote]

ma come li installi?

----------

## Crema83

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ma come li installi?

 

Avvio la shell

```
gdesklets shell
```

e utilizzo File -> Install Packages ... molti comunque li trovo già installati e + non possono essere eliminati in quanto non vi accedo come root, se provo a far partire gdesklets come su ovviamente non riesce a farmi partire il demone e si blocca!!! Non so + veramente cosa fare...

----------

## Crema83

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma come li installi?

 

Ma tu che passaggi fai per installare e far partire il tutto   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## luna80

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> ma come li installi? 
> 
> Ma tu che passaggi fai per installare e far partire il tutto    

 

io ho inserito nel file di startup di fluxbox "gdesklets &" e basta: tutto qui. una volta che il demone è partito puoi fare quello che vuoi.

----------

## Crema83

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io ho inserito nel file di startup di fluxbox "gdesklets &" e basta: tutto qui. una volta che il demone è partito puoi fare quello che vuoi.

 

Il demone parte anche a me...il fatto è che che non mi partono i vari sensori!!! Tu li attivi inqlc modo o vengono attivati automaticamente all'avvio del display??? Io ho come la sensazione che i vari file non contengano niente...come se debbano essere configurati!!!

----------

## luna80

cosa intendi con "non mi partono i vari sensori"? 

per visualizzare una desklet vai nel demone, scegli dalla lista la desklet che vuoi, la selezioni, poi vai sul "File" e scegli "Run selected display" e poi con il mouse vai sul desktop e metti la desklet dove vuoi. io faccio così.

non so se ho capito cosa intendevi, ti ho scritto queste semplici semplici passaggi perchè magari tu credi che sia qualcosa di più complicato e non per prenderti in giro  :Wink: 

se questi sono già i passaggi li fai già,..beh mi spiace non so che dirti...

fammi sapere

----------

## Crema83

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> cosa intendi con "non mi partono i vari sensori"? 
> 
> per visualizzare una desklet vai nel demone, scegli dalla lista la desklet che vuoi, la selezioni, poi vai sul "File" e scegli "Run selected display" e poi con il mouse vai sul desktop e metti la desklet dove vuoi. io faccio così.
> 
> non so se ho capito cosa intendevi, ti ho scritto queste semplici semplici passaggi perchè magari tu credi che sia qualcosa di più complicato e non per prenderti in giro 
> ...

 

Il problema è proprio quello...faccio già così e mi da l'errore "COULD NOT FIND SENSOR NomeDelSensore"   :Crying or Very sad: 

Era per quello che ti ho chiesto come facevi a configurare i vari sensori... 

Ma ce la farò...non possono avercela vinta le gdesklets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grazie mille comunque...

----------

## luna80

ma che desklets tenti di usare?

hai provato a scaricarle dal sito che ti avevo detto?

----------

## Crema83

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ma che desklets tenti di usare?

 

Ho provato con quasi tutte ma NADA !!! Sempre il solito errore...

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> hai provato a scaricarle dal sito che ti avevo detto?

 

Sì sì...mi sono appoggiato proprio all sito ufficiale...

Deve esserci qualcosa di fondo che manca...ma non saprei proprio cosa essendo la prima volta che uso le gdesklets !!!

----------

## Crema83

Nessuno è in grado di darmi una mano ???    :Sad: 

----------

## Crema83

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ragazzi io provo a postare anche i dettagli dell'errore che mi compare provando a far partire la gdesklet del calendario:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/gdesklets/factory/SensorFactory.py", line 60, in create_sensor

    module = __import__(name)

  File "./Calendar/__init__.py", line 5, in ?

    from main import admin

ImportError: cannot import name admin

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

